# Garnett to Lakers Discussion



## Ruff Draft

Los Angeles Times - 


> The owners of the Lakers and Minnesota Timberwolves have begun talks for a trade that would involve sending Kevin Garnett to the Lakers, league sources said Monday.
> 
> A multi-team trade discussion is underway involving the Lakers, Indiana, Minnesota and possibly a fourth team, with the Lakers getting Garnett and the Pacers getting Lamar Odom and teenage center Andrew Bynum from the Lakers. Another minor player will likely be added to make the deal work financially.
> 
> Jerry Buss and Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor spoke by phone for 20 minutes Friday. Buss reportedly ended the conversation by suggesting that Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak and Timberwolves vice president of basketball operations Kevin McHale would continue the discussion Monday.
> 
> Kupchak, Buss and Lakers Coach Phil Jackson met on Friday to discuss options based on the assumption they would still have Bryant, The Times has learned.


I know you guys want to read that, but I didn't! Boston better be that mystery team.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

I can only hope...


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

What the hell do the Wolves get?



This is crap... dont get your hopes up.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

here we go  

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## The One

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Cris said:


> What the hell do the Wolves get?
> 
> 
> 
> This is crap... dont get your hopes up.


agreed.


----------



## Maddocks

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

20 minute phone call...maybe might....might maybe lol

here comes the 50 threads talking about KG and how he will come here.....ah we can only hope.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

The Pacers were supposedly involved meaning that obviously O'Neal would be going to Minnesota along with other assorted garbage. Why in the hell would the T-Wolves do that deal?


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

espn is now picking up the story...

Trade discussions have involved the Lakers, Wolves, Pacers and possibly a fourth team. The report says that the Lakers would get Garnett, while the Pacers would land Los Angeles forward Lamar Odom and center Andrew Bynum. *The Wolves would likely acquire a lottery pick and young players. Another team would also have to be involved to make the deal work financially.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2916217

The 4th team is might be boston Chad Ford is reporting... O'Neal would go to Boston.
*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

It seems pretty fair to me. Everyone gets what they want.

Kobe and KG in LA

JO and Pierce in Boston

Bynum and Odom to the Pacers to team up with Granger for rebuilding

Minne get Jefferson and some young prospects to begin rebuilding.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

The only way it's worth it for Minnesota is to get both Jefferson and Boston's top picks for the next two drafts. Let's see if the Celts will give that up for Jermaine O'Neal. I kind of doubt it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

How about Bostons 1st and our 1st??


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



CubanLaker said:


> How about Bostons 1st and our 1st??


That would probably work.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

The Wolves send Kevin Garnett and Marko Jaric to the Lakers.


The Lakers send Lamar Odom and Andrew Bynum to the Pacers and the No. 19 pick to the Wolves.


The Pacers send Jermaine O'Neal to the Celtics.


The Celtics send the No. 5 pick, Theo Ratliff, Gerald Green and Sebastian Telfair to Minnesota.

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2916212&name=ford_chad

"The deal would give the Wolves more than $20 million in cap relief next summer and two additional picks in this year's draft. It also would give them two young prospects in Green and Telfair

It may, however, fall a little short for Minnesota in the talent department. Perhaps the Wolves would bite if another young player or future draft pick were included."


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Cris said:


> The Wolves send Kevin Garnett and Marko Jaric to the Lakers.
> 
> 
> The Lakers send Lamar Odom and Andrew Bynum to the Pacers and the No. 19 pick to the Wolves.
> 
> 
> The Pacers send Jermaine O'Neal to the Celtics.
> 
> 
> The Celtics send the No. 5 pick, Theo Ratliff, Gerald Green and Sebastian Telfair to Minnesota.
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2916212&name=ford_chad
> 
> "The deal would give the Wolves more than $20 million in cap relief next summer and two additional picks in this year's draft. It also would give them two young prospects in Green and Telfair
> 
> It may, however, fall a little short for Minnesota in the talent department. Perhaps the Wolves would bite if another young player or future draft pick were included."


wow that would be huge if Boston didnt give up Jefferson!

I think the trade would go like this:
Lakers get: KG obviously
Pacers would get Odom, Bynum, Brown, Lakers 1st round pick
Minny Gets: Jefferson, Ratliff, Wally, and boston #5
Boston gets Jermiane Onell.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Great to hear. I still have a hard time seeing the Lakers winning it all though with the lineup we'd have left. I think the Lakers will have to make one more move to put us back into a good chance of winning it all.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Eternal said:


> Great to hear. I still have a hard time seeing the Lakers winning it all though with the lineup we'd have left. I think the Lakers will have to make one more move to put us back into a good chance of winning it all.


Jordan Farmar/Kobe Bryant/Luke Walton/Kevin Garnett/Chris Mihm wouldn't be that bad of a starting unit. That is, disregading possible moves the Lakers could do to get complemantary players.


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Just Green and the #5? If they could pull that off Danny Ainge should be exec. of the millenium!


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



PauloCatarino said:


> Jordan Farmar/Kobe Bryant/Luke Walton/Kevin Garnett/Chris Mihm wouldn't be that bad of a starting unit. That is, disregading possible moves the Lakers could do to get complemantary players.


Never said they'd have a bad starting unit, but I don't think that would be enough to beat teams like the Spurs and Suns. I agree though I'm sure they'd go and try to find complementary players to fix it up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Could the fourth team possibly be the Suns??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

ESPN confirms that talks are under way!


----------



## Maddocks

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

first KG then Artest.....rings are coming to LA.....get r done.


thats what i want to say and believe so badly...but hoping that high will only crash me down.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

artest isn't coming to LA.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



CubanLaker said:


> Could the fourth team possibly be the Suns??


No.

They already said the four teams.

Lakers, Celtics, Twolves, and Pacers.

Still along ways to go with this deal. Celtics may not be willing to give up Jefferson for O'neal, and if that happens Twolves may not be getting enough for KG then.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

I think the problem with this deal is that Jefferson is too high of a price for the Celtics if they only get Jermaine O'Neal, and only getting draft picks is too high of a price for the Wolves (McHale and Wolves management are terrible talent evaluators - Craig Smith is their best draft choice this decade).


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Still going to be interesting to see what happens to Kobe. Sounds like he still wants to be traded no matter what.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Eternal said:


> Still going to be interesting to see what happens to Kobe. Sounds like he still wants to be traded no matter what.


if KG is coming, I'm sure he'll have a change of heart. and if he does, I'm positive buss will forgive him for this little tantrum. I'm still gonna hold off till I see it happen.


----------



## Blue

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



XMATTHEWX said:


> Los Angeles Times -
> 
> 
> I know you guys want to read that, but I didn't! Boston better be that mystery team.


Not looking good for you, Matt. Looks like it's just LA and Minny now, if this article is accurate...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...389.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


> The Times first reported the talks as a multi-player negotiation involving the Lakers, Minnesota, Indiana and possibly a fourth team. Sources now say the Lakers are dealing directly with Minnesota and disagree about the involvement of the Pacers and a fourth team.
> 
> The Lakers are reportedly offering the TImberwolves Andrew Bynum, Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown for Garnett.


----------



## KDOS

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Power_Ballin said:


> Not looking good for you, Matt. Looks like it's just LA and Minny now, if this article is accurate...
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...389.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


The Lakers are now back to direct two-team talks with the Timberwolves. *However, sources say, Minnesota General Manager Kevin McHale wants young players and high draft choices and isn't keen on the Lakers offer of Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom.*


There you go...that was fun.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Boston: JO, Odom, David Harrison, Mo Evans, Sasha 
Minny: Al Jefferson, #5, Ratliff, Wally Z 
Indy: Bynum, Green, Farmar, Kwame, 19 
LA: KG, Hudson, Blount 

What is each team losing: 

Boston loses: Al, Green, #5, Wally and Ratliff 
LA loses: Odom, Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, 19, Evans, Sasha 
Indy loses: JO, Harrison 
Minnesota loses: KG, Hudson, Blount


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Here's the latest just reported on SportsCenter:

Lakers Get: KG
Pacers Get: Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom
Timberwolves Get: 5th and 19th pick of the draft
Celtics Get: Jermaine O'neal


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

SportsCenter was still reporting its a 4 way deal. There would be no way we could deal straight up so it wouldnt even be worth Mitch's "Valuable" time.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

4 way deal minus Jefferson... not very compelling for the Wolves.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Eternal said:


> Here's the latest just reported on SportsCenter:
> 
> Lakers Get: KG
> Pacers Get: Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom
> Timberwolves Get: 5th and 19th pick of the draft
> Celtics Get: Jermaine O'neal



so people are assuming that the wolves waited 2 years to trade kg for 2 picks... hahahhaha


people are strange.

This is just a ruse to show kobe they are trying to improve the team and get him to keep quiet


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



O2K said:


> so people are assuming that the wolves waited 2 years to trade kg for 2 picks... hahahhaha
> 
> 
> people are strange.
> 
> This is just a ruse to show kobe they are trying to improve the team and get him to keep quiet


So your saying it's better to let KG walk after the season and get nothing in return? Twolves want that 5th pick and doesn't sound like they 'll get Jefferson. So they're doing the next best thing and trying to continue talks with the Celtics to get that 5th pick.


----------



## O2K

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

no what i'm saying is that they'll trade KG, but for something much better than two picks. And it wouldn't surprise me if they just let KG walk, there have been many times where he has just stood pat and has done nothing.... It wouldn't surprise me. As a bulls fan, it would be better if he traded kg to the bulls for Gordon, #9, PJ Brown sign and trade, they get the pick, an expiring contract and a young stud....

rather than 2 draft picks.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



O2K said:


> no what i'm saying is that they'll trade KG, but for something much better than two picks. And it wouldn't surprise me if they just let KG walk, there have been many times where he has just stood pat and has done nothing.... It wouldn't surprise me. As a bulls fan, it would be better if he traded kg to the bulls for Gordon, #9, PJ Brown sign and trade, they get the pick, an expiring contract and a young stud....
> 
> rather than 2 draft picks.


Let's remember McHale doesn't always think exactly right.


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

The Celts would be a legit team (in the east) with Pierce and O'Neal.

The Pacers look like they would have a solid frontcourt or they can later move Odom if they want to completely rebuild around Bynum and Granger.

The T'Wolves would have to be getting more #1's or it seems like they are getting beat a little. Jefferson's salary is nowhere near enough so there must be a ton of cap filler in the proposed deal.

The Lakers would suddenly be a very attractive spot for a free agent point guard who might take the MLE to play with KB and KG.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

On Comcast Sports Net, they said it's reportedly close to being a done deal. Which the Celtics would give up Jefferson and the #5 pick. I'm sure this will be going back and forth for awhile now, and we will know more in a day or two.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

On RealGm it says the Celtics pulled out, and McHale doesn't like what the Lakers have to offer.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

A proposed three team deal was posted on LakerGrounds
Indiana trades- Jermaine Oneal
Indiana receives- Andrew Bynum, Lamar Odom, Troy Hudson

Minnesota trades- Kevin Garnett, Craig Smith
Minnesota receives- Kwame Brown and Jermaine Oneal

Lakers trade- Kwame Brown, Andrew Bynum, and Lamar Odom
Lakers receive - Kevin Garnett, Craig Smith

Looks good on paper and it works under the cap, but I doubt any team would do this.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Drk Element said:


> On RealGm it says the Celtics pulled out, and McHale doesn't like what the Lakers have to offer.


Four way deals are so hard to pull off. I figured something like this would happen.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Drk Element said:


> A proposed three team deal was posted on LakerGrounds
> Indiana trades- Jermaine Oneal
> Indiana receives- Andrew Bynum, Lamar Odom, Troy Hudson
> 
> Minnesota trades- Kevin Garnett, Craig Smith
> Minnesota receives- Kwame Brown and Jermaine Oneal
> 
> Lakers trade- Kwame Brown, Andrew Bynum, and Lamar Odom
> Lakers receive - Kevin Garnett, Craig Smith
> 
> Looks good on paper and it works under the cap, but I doubt any team would do this.


Minnesota would seriously hang out the phone, if that was the case.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

lol, give up Garnett and Craig Smith? Those are our best 2 players. If we're rebuilding, we're not giving up Craig Smith, nor are we talking Jermaine O'Neal or Kwame Brown (Brown yes, if he's filler).


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

never ever ever ever x 128378721937892 ever gonna happen

Lakers should be looking to bring in cali players,they already messed up not getting baron when they had the chance.

id like to see Paul Pierce and Kobe together,bring the glove back as team leader, [its called humour,no breach of forum rules,grow up] (in red)


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

looks like four way deal is dead, fellas

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46690/20070625/celtics_pull_out_of_four_way_kg_deal/

maybe we can get either the knicks or bulls to replace the celtics to take JO

this deal broke down because the celtics refused to offer Al Jefferson which I believed was the right choice. The T-Wolves might be getting a bit greedy with what they want. With the #5th pick and #7 and #19 in a talent filled draft, they can really get a head start on their rebuilding process. Draft either Al Horford or Brandon Wright or Yi Jianlian to play PF, use the 7th pick to pick either Jeff Green, Julian Wright or corey Brewer to play SF, use the 19th pick to draft a guy like Tiago Splitter or Sean Williams to play C. Then you got Gerald Green to play SG, then swap sebastian with Rondo and you got solid pg depth with foye and rondo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Damnit!! **** Boston! oh well....

Odom, Bynum, Kwame, 19th, and 2008 1st rounder for KG!


----------



## Maddocks

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



CubanLaker said:


> Damnit!! **** Boston! oh well....
> 
> Odom, Bynum, Kwame, 19th, and 2008 1st rounder for KG!


get it done!


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

You guys wish it was that easy. No deal with just Minne & LA is going to happen.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Any truth to the rumor that Kobe called KG and told him to "stay away from the Lakers"? Somone posted it on the TWolves board.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



B_&_B said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Kobe called KG and told him to "stay away from the Lakers"? Somone posted it on the TWolves board.


First I heard of that. Wouldn't be surprised though...


----------



## Maddocks

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



XMATTHEWX said:


> You guys wish it was that easy. No deal with just Minne & LA is going to happen.


the party pooper.


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Damn this has to happen!

If Kobe and KG are together this is the best case scenario. You could throw scrubs with those two and be automatically better and compete for a championship for the next 4 years.


Give them Odom, Bynum, Farmar and 19th pick. 

We need to trade Farmar and 19th pick and get a better pick. 

Here we go

Send Atlanta----Bynum, Farmar, 19th pick
We get 3rd pick

Give 3rd pick and Odom to Minny....we get KG.

It will never happen unless we make a trade for a higher pick. the 19th pick is basically crap.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



B_&_B said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Kobe called KG and told him to "stay away from the Lakers"? Somone posted it on the TWolves board.



If so than Kobe needs to be ***** slapped around. I mean seriously, if your crying about the Lakers not getting things done and spending the money, and then screw over a trade to bring the highest paid player in the NBA, and one of the best players in the NBA, to the Lakers, then your just looking for a reason to go to a title contender. He needs to earn it like a real superstar and quiet crying.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



B_&_B said:


> Any truth to the rumor that Kobe called KG and told him to "stay away from the Lakers"? Somone posted it on the TWolves board.


If this is true i would cut the "Lakers" off my jersey and piss on the Kobe Bryant #24...


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

I was praying that I would wake up, turn ESPN News on and see KG in a laker uniform....Damn!!!! Please dear lord make this happen somehow..Please!!! If anybody spots a naked guy running down Hawthorne Blvd. after this deal happens, don't worry, it's just me celebrating.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



DaRizzle said:


> I was praying that I would wake up, turn ESPN News on and see KG in a laker uniform....Damn!!!! Please dear lord make this happen somehow..Please!!! If anybody spots a naked guy running down Hawthorne Blvd. after this deal happens, don't worry, it's just me celebrating.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

"ESPN's Jim Gray reports that Garnett was looking to speak with Bryant to see if the Lakers star would want to remain in Los Angeles if Garnett were to be traded there. It is not known if Garnett was successful in reaching Bryant on Monday..."

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2916217



:drinks a glass of water and begins to sharpen scissors:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Kobe: answer your ****ing phone, tell Kevin Garnett to bring his *** to Los Angeles, and go win yourselves a couple of championships.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

yeah right, kobe's acting like a baby. he still wants out.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

If kobe still wants to leave even if the lakers were able to reach a deal to get KG.... then its worthless and kobe doesnt know what he wants.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Cris said:


> If kobe still wants to leave even if the lakers were able to reach a deal to get KG.... then its worthless and kobe doesnt know what he wants.


I'm sure Kobe knows what he wants. Most likely getting out of LA no matter what, which is rather sad.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Chad Ford just suggested that the pacers could be cut from this deal and Odom and Bynum end up in Boston. They end up keeping Jefferson, but give up a minny's 2008 pick that they got in the wally trade.


----------



## The One

*KG Trade May Not Happen*

Trade maoy not happen now:

espn.com


----------



## Cris

*Re: KG Trade May Not Happen*

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/365166-garnett-lakers-talks-begin-2.html


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: KG Trade May Not Happen*

nothing new


----------



## Drk Element

ProBasketBallNews reports that trade talks between the Lakers and Timberwolves for Garnett have ended. Supposedly one source from the Timberwolves organization said that Glen Taylor wouldn't let a trade happen.


----------



## Cris

Kinda figured that would happen, if KG goes to PHX. we are screwed for a very long time.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I like to once again say..

**** BOSTON!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ok heres a scenario. Paul Pierce says he want them to bring in a "talented vet player" or he wants to be traded. Could that force the Celtics to take JO in the proposed 4way deal?


----------



## KDOS

Drk Element said:


> ProBasketBallNews reports that trade talks between the Lakers and Timberwolves for Garnett have ended. Supposedly one source from the Timberwolves organization said that Glen Taylor wouldn't let a trade happen.


Not surprised.


----------



## P-Rez25

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



Eternal said:


> Here's the latest just reported on SportsCenter:
> 
> Lakers Get: KG
> Pacers Get: Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom
> Timberwolves Get: 5th and 19th pick of the draft
> Celtics Get: Jermaine O'neal


seems like a fair trade for everyone, i disagree with some of the guys saying that our lineup still wouldnt be enough. i think it will be better but only marginally better. Garnett can match Odoms and Bynums production. i do agree with some of you guys saying that we need to make another move. i like the potential lineup better than what weve had though:

C-Mihm
PF-Garnett
SF-Walton
SG-Bryant
PG-Farmar


----------



## Maddocks

if kobe comes out and says he still wants out AFTER buss and mitch have bent backwards really for KG by talking to 3 other teams.....then screw kobe.


----------



## Cris

well at this point, i really dont think he cares for the effort. he wants results.


----------



## Cap

Maddocks said:


> if kobe comes out and says he still wants out AFTER buss and mitch have bent backwards really for KG by talking to 3 other teams.....then screw kobe.


And honestly, how likely do you think it is that Kobe will still demand out with KG in town? I'd say the chances of him asking out in that scenario are absolutely zero.


----------



## Cris

Yeh he would probably look pretty bad if the lakers bring him arguably the best player on the block and he still wants to leave.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

OT but i didnt want to start another thread.

Gerald Wallace opted out today. Any thoughts about our chances of acquiring him??


----------



## Dominate24/7

CubanLaker said:


> OT but i didnt want to start another thread.
> 
> Gerald Wallace opted out today. Any thoughts about our chances of acquiring him??



Wallace next to Kobe and KG would make us championship contenders, contributing on the defensive end and being an adequate 3rd option. In 2k7, I usually get Wallace and KG. 

Uh, but I highly doubt we can get him.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Marc Stein Jus reported that the KG to LA talks are dead and the Lakers will most likely focus on JO.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I mean after all these years of KG rumors... Can anyone really tell me they believed we had an actual chance at landing KG?


----------



## Cris

We had a chance if boston accepted, but after that no way in hell.


----------



## Showtime87

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I mean after all these years of KG rumors... Can anyone really tell me they believed we had an actual chance at landing KG?


Never did, never thought we did. It was just something else to talk about other than the ridiculous Kobe fiasco. Besides, why would Boston give up Al Jefferson unless they were the ones getting KG in return? It never made any sense from that standpoint alone.


----------



## DaRizzle

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!! Keep The Faith!!!!! Believe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal

Showtime87 said:


> Never did, never thought we did. It was just something else to talk about other than the ridiculous Kobe fiasco. Besides, why would Boston give up Al Jefferson unless they were the ones getting KG in return? It never made any sense from that standpoint alone.


Well that is why there were talks with just the three teams (Pacers, Lakers, and Twolves) then it was broke down to just the Lakers and Twolves talking among themselves and trying to work out a deal that way.

We did have a chance on getting him though... that's obvious, as if we didn't have a chance it would not have been reported all over the place. It was a big chance too, even as far to say that some insiders were saying it was a done deal, even though it eventually collapsed.

At the end of the day... things just fell through, and we missed our opportunity.


----------



## Eternal

We still have a small chance on getting KG.



> The Lakers, meanwhile, haven't abandoned all hope of partnering Garnett with the increasingly frustrated Kobe Bryant just yet. Another concept in circulation Tuesday raised the possibility of a multi-team trade in which the Indiana Pacers' Jermaine O'Neal went to Atlanta, with Lakers forward Lamar Odom and young center Andrew Bynum heading to the Pacers. That package, at worst, would send the No. 3 pick in the draft to Minnesota as the main payoff for Garnett.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2917781


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Eternal said:


> We still have a small chance on getting KG.
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2917781


a glimmer of hope.....:gopray:


----------



## afobisme

looks like KG is headed to phoenix, and amare is going to atlanta. that deal looks pretty good to me. also, minnesota would get the no. 3 and no. 11 draft picks if they deal with phoenix.. instead of just the no. 3 pick if they dealt with the lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

afobisme said:


> why would minnesota want JO? they're trying to get younger, and drop some cap space. JO's contract is almost as big as KG's. looks like KG is headed to phoenix, and amare is going to atlanta. that deal looks pretty good to me.


Minnesota wouldnt get JO. Atlanta would get JO and give Minne the #3 and some young prospect.

Check it
Lakers recieve KG
Pacers recieve Odom and Bynum
Atlanta recieves JO
Minnesota recieves young Hawks player, #3 pick and #19 Laker 2008 1st rounder.

Hell if i were the Lakers id throw in our 2008 1st rounder as well to Minnesota to sweeten the deal. That deal along with KG actually wanting to play for the Lakers should be enough. It all depends on who Atlanta has to offer. I dont think that Phoenix wants to give up Amare. Hell, i wouldnt for KG. Phoenix is just one decent player away from a chip. They were very close to doing it this year. They can trade Marion to get that player. Giving up Amare is is too much of a risk considering that KG could very well leave in a year anyways. 


anyways...GET IT DONE MITCH!!


----------



## afobisme

yeah re-read it but you replied faster. this deal actually looks good. imo looks like a better looking deal than the phx one.

out of curiosity, does jefferson have more stock value than andrew? i haven't seen him play much. he has better stats and more experience, but doesn't necessarily mean scouts would choose him over andrew.


----------



## Eternal

afobisme said:


> yeah re-read it but you replied faster. this deal actually looks good. imo looks like a better looking deal than the phx one.
> 
> out of curiosity, does jefferson have more stock value than andrew? i haven't seen him play much. he has better stats and more experience, but doesn't necessarily mean scouts would choose him over andrew.


Jefferson has quite a bit more value I believe around the league then Bynum. I believe his stock would be alot higher if he did not play in the second half of the season. He was putting up pretty good numbers until he hit the wall and was just flat out bad.


----------



## The One

KG may go to the Suns without them giving up Amare.....I'm going to cry 

this is why we needed Jerry West. He could have made this deal happen for the Lakers....


----------



## Lynx

http://msn.foxsports.com/mlb/wcStory?contentId=6961080&MSNHPHMA



> Is the proposed Kevin Garnett-to-the-Lakers deal about to die? A report Tuesday in the Los Angeles Times says Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor has left the country for a honeymoon and VP of basketball operations Kevin McHale still doesn't like what L.A. has to offer, with less than two days to go before the draft


**** you, Glen Taylor! :curse:


----------



## Theonee

More like **** you Mitch and Puss.


----------



## ieatbabies

latimes said:


> Just imagine the uproar — now that reality-challenged Lakers fans have been teased into thinking Kevin Garnett will be coming to L.A. to appease the Kobester — if Garnett never does arrive.
> 
> The Kobester already has the faithful believing management has no interest in getting better, passing on Carlos Boozer, Jason Kidd, Baron Davis and Ron Artest.
> 
> Right now some Lakers fans are so-far gone that if the team elected to trade Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown, Brad Penny, Vladimir Guerrero and Jeanie & Phil's first born to Minnesota they'd be giddy with delight.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-simers27jun27,1,3047198.column?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## KDOS

TJ Simmers doing what he does best..

being an idiot.


----------



## Basel

So close...


----------



## Dominate24/7

Jim Buss has a posse and TJ's got his back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

**** this ****! Im giving up...our FO sucks rhinoceros balls and i truly believe that some of the posters on this site would make better GMs than Kupchak... and no..im not kidding.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

how bout we give Atlanta Farmar to give them the pg they want??

Check it
Lakers recieve KG
Pacers recieve Odom and Bynum
Atlanta recieves JO and Farmar
Minnesota recieves young Hawks player, #3, #11 and #19 

Damnit!! Why am i trying??!!


----------



## Cris

its worthless.... kobe is gone,and now we arent even going to get draft pics out of it.


----------



## Eternal

Cris said:


> its worthless.... kobe is gone,and now we arent even going to get draft pics out of it.


I have a feeling Kobe is gone too or will be gone soon... but I don't see where he can possibly go. Sounds like the Bulls aren't going to deal for him, and I doubt the Lakers like any other offers out there right now.

The Bulls IMO are the only team who can obtain him, with the Lakers liking the package.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looks like its gonna be JO for Odom and Bynum.


----------



## Eternal

*Lakers stay on Garnett watch*

*Front office scrambles, but Timberwolves seek youth, better draft pick and don't like Odom's deal.*

If Monday brought expectation and exhilaration to Lakers fans, Tuesday delivered silence.

Minnesota Timberwolves owner Glen Taylor met with team officials in Minneapolis and then left for a honeymoon in China without signing off on a deal to send Kevin Garnett to the Lakers for a package including Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom, which put the Garnett-to-L.A. scenarios back where they were a week ago — remote territory.

The buzz in the Lakers organization after owner Jerry Buss spoke with Taylor a few days ago was replaced by the fact that Kevin McHale's initial reaction to the trade proposal had carried over into Tuesday.

McHale, the Timberwolves' vice president of basketball operations, felt the Lakers don't possess a good enough pick in Thursday's draft (19th overall) or enough promising youth beyond Andrew Bynum to part with Garnett.

Furthermore, The Times has learned that the Timberwolves are not overly enamored with Odom's contract, which has two more years worth $27.4 million with no opt-out.

Garnett is due $22 million next season and he could opt out before making $23 million in 2008-09, which means the Timberwolves would be on the hook for more money with Odom than they would have been if Garnett had opted out next summer.

Still, the Lakers' front office is in motion, seeing what can be worked out in the hours leading up to Thursday's draft.

"We're trying to be as aggressive as we could be, which means a lot of phone calls are being made and a lot of phone calls are being received," said Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak, speaking generally about the state of business at the team's training facility in El Segundo. "It is very busy and I don't anticipate that changing until the draft is over."

The head-to-head dealing isn't necessarily dead between the Lakers and Timberwolves, but a third team would probably have to be pulled into the mix to supply the Timberwolves with another youthful piece and a better draft pick. The Atlanta Hawks, with the third and 11th picks in the draft, would be a logical place to start.

But if Monday was any indication when a four-team deal centered around Garnett broke apart, another multi-team trade scenario might be difficult for the Lakers to assemble before the draft.

Also adding pressure to strike a deal is a $6.75-million trade kicker in Garnett's contract that could push the issue the next few days.

If he is traded before July 1, the kicker money can be split over last season and next season, which would potentially lessen the luxury-tax impact by a team that acquires him. Beginning July 1, all $6.75 million would have to go toward next season's payroll, presenting more of a challenge for a team facing luxury-tax issues.

On July 1, the Lakers will be looking at a roster with only 10 players under contract for $58.4 million next season. However, that does not include money for draft picks, their own free agents — Luke Walton and Chris Mihm — and an estimated $5 million for the first year of a contract of a free agent signed via the mid-level exception.

The NBA's luxury tax kicked in at $65.4 million last season, with teams paying a dollar in taxes for every dollar they were over the threshold.

Beyond the Lakers and Timberwolves not initially connecting, a source close to the 10-time All-Star said Garnett has Pacific Division rival Phoenix higher than L.A. on a short list of preferred destinations.

"He definitely wouldn't mind getting alley-oops from Steve Nash," the source said.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers27jun27,1,6566258.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------



## Theonee

Mitch sucks at bargaining.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

The ATL/Min/Phe trade is all but done. you guys should just go after JO, why didn't yall do this deal when you could?


----------



## Showtime87

I feel the same way, it's a real kick in the teeth yet again. But who _really_ expected this thing to actually go down? Honestly, the Lakers have very little control in a deal this. All they can do is offer all of their best bargaining chips and hope that they're good enough. The problem is, they're not. And when dealing with multiple teams it gets that much harder to satisfy each team's wants and needs completely. Phoenix has the necessary components required to make this deal, the Lakers don't. Bottom line. If KG goes anywhere it will be to the Suns and the Lakers will be seroiusly f***ed. That's just the reality of the situation. Now all we can do is turn our attention back to the JO deal and wait to get ripped off in yet another trade. I'm thoroughly disgusted with all of this.


----------



## Cris

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The ATL/Min/Phe trade is all but done. you guys should just go after JO, why didn't yall do this deal when you could?


 because trading odom and bynum for JO would just be retarded.


----------



## Eternal

Cris said:


> because trading odom and bynum for JO would just be retarded.


Exactly. Knowing the Lakers, they will do this deal, just to make it look like we tried to improve. This deal messes up the future of the Lakers (which I don't mind doing, but not for the likes of JO), and it removes are second best player from our team, which I prefer Odom over O'neal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers recieve KG
Pacers recieve Odom and Bynum
Atlanta recieves JO and Farmar
Minnesota recieves young Hawks player, #3, #11 and #19 





GET IT DONE MITCH!!


----------



## Cris

Eternal said:


> I have a feeling Kobe is gone too or will be gone soon... but I don't see where he can possibly go. Sounds like the Bulls aren't going to deal for him, and I doubt the Lakers like any other offers out there right now.
> 
> The Bulls IMO are the only team who can obtain him, with the Lakers liking the package.


I seriously think the lakers need to tell kobe if he wants to be traded, there just isnt any possible way to deal him to the teams he wants to go.


----------



## KDOS

Cris said:


> its worthless.... kobe is gone,and now we arent even going to get draft pics out of it.


We're screwed plain and simple. We have a Superstar who wants out, a front office that is inept and our 2 most valuable trading asset outside Kobe can only get Jermaine O'Neal at best.


Years of bad transactions by the F/O is finally coming back to haunt the franchise and the fans undeservingly are suffering from it.


I cant think of any team right now other than Knicks that are in a worst position.


Lakers needs to trade Kobe, I think now with the possibilty of KG in a Suns uniform, it puts us a in a position where we should be happy with a second round appearance. I think its best to trade Kobe now where we can get the most value out of him. Dude's leaving us one way or another anyway.


----------



## cmd34

Agreed. I hope the (short)Buss family will finally relieve Kupchak of his duties. I'm sick of the excuses. He simply has not gotten the job done. Anyone else... me, you, your parents, could not go to work every day, fail to do the job right, and keep our jobs.


----------



## Cris

Second round appearance? If we trade kobe I cant imagine we get enough to keep us anywhere buy headed for the lottery. Hell even with kobe.


----------



## KDOS

Cris said:


> Second round appearance? If we trade kobe I cant imagine we get enough to keep us anywhere buy headed for the lottery. Hell even with kobe.


Well assuming we keep Kobe and ended up with Jermaine O'Neal. I think a second round appearance is a possibility, but not more than that.(Hypothetically)

If we where to trade Kobe, then Id rather have us visit the lottery for the next year or two and compile more trading assets. Anything that we can get from Kobe now plus Bynum and future draft picks should be a soild start.


----------



## Lynx

This is very disappointing. I have no faith left in the Laker organization.


----------



## Cris

If I am Kobe, and i see the lakers go and try to get KG, but fail then "settle" on JO I am even more angry with the organization because its the same **** over and over. Truthfully, the best thing the lakers could have done is scrap, we just dont have the pieces to do anything any time soon.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Why do we have to trade Kobe? I mean its obvious no team is going to gut their whole team just to get Kobe, so we are going to get crap for him. Might as well try to get some high draft pics or just let him walk and open up cap space to sign other future stars, play the lottery for a couple years.


----------



## Cris

That was my thought, but at this point kobe isnt going to want to stay anymore then before we "tried" to get KG. There is no way we deal Kobe by tomorrow, and if kobe still wants to be traded before the season starts and refuses to play where are we left. Even more in the ****ter then we are now.


----------



## Showtime87

Eternal said:


> Exactly. Knowing the Lakers, they will do this deal, just to make it look like we tried to improve. This deal messes up the future of the Lakers (which I don't mind doing, but not for the likes of JO), and it removes are second best player from our team, which I prefer Odom over O'neal.


That's exactly my sentiment. I'm fine with them trading anybody on this team provided it will improve the team, but the Odom and Bynum for O'Neal definitely doesn't do that. It's more like just making a trade for the sake of making a trade and that is nothing short of imbecilic.


----------



## L.A. Guy

So does this mean we suck again?


----------



## Drk Element

L.A Guy said:


> So does this mean we suck again?


 If Jermaine goes to Boston or doesn't get traded here, then yeah.


----------



## L.A. Guy

I have a feeling nothing is gonna happen this year. I mean no big trades, just a stupid 19th pick for another euro sensation.


----------



## Cris

JO or not. yes we suck... _again_


----------



## Drk Element

L.A Guy said:


> I have a feeling nothing is gonna happen this year. I mean no big trades, just a stupid 19th pick for another euro sensation.


Join the club my friend, many of us are fools for believing that Cupcake and the Fakers organization would actually do something.:no:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looks like we may still have a chance fellas...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2919016



> While teams like the Lakers and Suns will continue to pursue Garnett, and the Wolves seem intent on trading him, sources say that it's unlikely a deal goes down by the time of the draft.
> 
> The latest drama in the KG saga shows some of the perils of dealing with the Hawks -- arguably the most dysfunctional franchise in the league.
> 
> The Hawks ownership group, Atlanta Spirit LLC, is embroiled in a nasty lawsuit with former partner Steve Belkin. Belkin won a lawsuit against Atlanta Spirit LLC last summer and a judge ruled that he could buy out the owners of Atlanta Spirit and gain full ownership of the team. Atlanta Spirit is currently appealing the ruling.
> 
> In the meantime, Belkin holds some authority over the team. He can veto any trade or free agent signing that takes the team above the NBA salary cap. Several sources suggested that it was Belkin who vetoed the trade.


----------



## Eternal

Sounds like KG is going nowhere, and will stay put.


----------



## Tragedy

Nobody has the cajones to pull off anything major.


----------



## Showtime87

I still think he will somehow end up in Phoenix, though I certainly hope he doesn't.


----------



## Drk Element

Latest on JO, Walsh said there hasn't been any discussion about him with the Lakers recently. So thats just great, thanks Cupcake.


----------



## Maddocks

Drk Element said:


> Join the club my friend, many of us are fools for believing that Cupcake and the Fakers organization would actually do something.:no:


i believe something will happen  least i hope something happens


----------



## Eternal

Drk Element said:


> Latest on JO, Walsh said there hasn't been any discussion about him with the Lakers recently. So thats just great, thanks Cupcake.


That's great news actually. If we were going to get JO we would most likely have to deal Bynum and Odom for him... which I want nothing to do with JO.


----------



## DaRizzle

Within the next 6 hours Garnett will be a Laker....Believe!!!


----------



## Showtime87

DaRizzle said:


> Within the next 6 hours Garnett will be a Laker....Believe!!!


Great, that's a relief.


----------



## Cris

Maddocks said:


> i believe something will happen  least i hope something happens


Yeh we will take an american at 19... then mitch would think to himself, i think we will be so much better if we had drafted a european. He will immediatlly begin discussions with miami to acquire the 20th pick. Miami demands bynum and the american, mitch agrees. we kill him.


----------



## cmd34

There will still be people on this board defending Mitch.


Speaking of Euro's, we supposedly made an offer to Theodoros Papaloukas, last year's MVP of the Euro League. Miami may be after him as well.


Here is the link to Yahoo article...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Lakers-make-offer-to-Papaloukas?urn=nba,37807


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dude. Why dont we just send order our scouts to follow San Antonios scouts wherever they go. That way well be sure to draft a solid player. We all know that the Spurs never draft bad!


----------



## Eternal

cmd34 said:


> There will still be people on this board defending Mitch.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Euro's, we supposedly made an offer to Theodoros Papaloukas, last year's MVP of the Euro League. Miami may be after him as well.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to Yahoo article...
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/post/Lakers-make-offer-to-Papaloukas?urn=nba,37807


Already a topic on that.


----------



## kobefan1

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

the lakers just need to do whatever they have to do to bring garnett to LA with kobe


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*



kobefan1 said:


> the lakers just need to do whatever they have to do to bring garnett to LA with kobe


Welcome to the Lakers Forum! :clap2:


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: Garnett to Lakers talks begin?*

Any real chance we can still get garnett before or after draft? Experts say Wolves might get desperate and try to make a move today with in the next 6-7 hours.


----------



## Showtime87

They would have to deal with the Lakers one-on-one if a deal is going to be made today and I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Drk Element

"*We could stick with the group as it is today* or we can look to be aggressive and try to get to that next level. Either way, we think we'll be a talented team next year."-Cupcake

If that is so, I'm done with the Lakers next season.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Drk Element said:


> "*We could stick with the group as it is today* or we can look to be aggressive and try to get to that next level. Either way, we think we'll be a talented team next year."-Cupcake
> 
> If that is so, I'm done with the Lakers next season.


Why would sticking with the same group be an option? What has this group done to give it another chance?


----------



## DANNY

Wow give it up we don't need Garnett.

we're going to have the best backcourt in the world next season. 

*Theodoros Papaloukas and Sasha Vujacic.* /end


----------



## L.A. Guy

dannyM said:


> Wow give it up we don't need Garnett.
> 
> we're going to have the best backcourt in the world next season.
> 
> *Theodoros Papaloukas and Sasha Vujacic.* /end


haha..nice. The euro backcourt will save us all!:yay:


----------



## nguyen_milan

Pipe dream im afriad


----------



## Wilmatic2

Sun Yue? You got to be ****ing kidding me. Why did they not select Byars? Diu lei lo mo.


----------



## DANNY

Wilmatic2 said:


> Sun Yue? You got to be ****ing kidding me. Why did they not select Byars? Diu lei lo mo.


because a lineup of *Marc Gasol/Brian Cook/Sun Yue/Sasha Vujacic/Theodoros Papaloukas* will help us contend for the next 10 years. /end


----------



## Basel

dannyM said:


> because a lineup of *Marc Gasol/Brian Cook/Sun Yue/Sasha Vujacic/Theodoros Papaloukas* will help us contend for the next 10 years. /end


That's a brilliant starting lineup. Only I think we should release Brian Cook, and get back Slava Medvedenko.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I love it!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Because im bored...

Charley Rosen thinks the Lakers are the best destination for KG.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6978156?MSNHPHMA


Garnett to L.A. makes sense


What with all the rumors, the affirmations, and the denials coming out of Minnesota, one thing is clear: The T-Wolves absolutely must trade Kevin Garnett.

The only other alternative is for Glen Taylor to start writing checks humongous enough to attract one or more blue-chip free agents like Chauncey Billups, Rashard Lewis, Vince Carter or Gerald Wallace. While doing this would certainly subject the Wolves to an equally humongous over-the-cap surcharge, necessity is often the forerunner of humongous profits. Since players do not receive paychecks during the playoffs, Taylor would probably recoup his expenditures should his team advance into the second round.

It's all about priming the pump. Spending money to make money.

Barring this foray into adventurous capitalism, there will be no way for the Wolves to significantly enhance their roster by any other means. Dealing Mike James and Justin Reed for Juwan Howard is not nearly enough of a tweak for KG to regain his lost enthusiasm and relish playing another season in Minnesota. Nor do the Wolves have sufficient remaining chips to make a meaningful trade.

The only real questions left are these: Where will Garnett wind up? And which possible destination is best for him?

Apparently, the only exchange that Kevin McHale will agree to with Phoenix is KG (and several warm bodies) for Amare Stoudemire (and several warm bodies). Too bad neither Garnett nor Stoudemire would find any degree of solace by changing places.

Garnett in Phoenix wouldn't work simply because KG cannot run with Steve Nash. Garnett has always been a go-from-a-stop player. Having to receive the ball, and then make appropriate decisions while at full speed would displace Garnett from his comfort zone. For sure, his occasional running dunk would be dramatic, but so would KG's turnovers, poor passes and weary legs.

Garnett's unselfish attitude might be best suited for the triangle offense. (David Sherman / Getty Images)

Since Stoudemire is an excellent finisher and a subpar creator, he'll find that life without Nash will be a nightmare of battling his way through double-teams. Operating on his own, Stoudemire will be forced into putting up many more difficult shots than he's used to taking, and his shooting percentage will plummet.

Any swap involving Garnett for Stoudemire would be bad for both teams.

Another widely rumored transaction features KG going to the Lakers for Lamar Odom and Andrew Bynum. In fact, this would be Garnett's best possible destination. Playing in the triangle would maximize Garnett's versatility, i.e., his ability to pass, and to score from both the high- and the low-post, as well as minimizing the body contact (invariably with bigger, stronger opponents) that working in other offensive schemes would subject him to. Garnett would likewise thrive in the unselfish game plan preached by Phil Jackson.

But the biggest plus in KG's suiting up for the Lakers would be the presence of Kobe Bryant. The fact is that Garnett is NOT a franchise player. He lacks the clutch-time charisma and reliability to carry a ball club deep into playoff competition. Only rarely does he reach out and grab a vital ball game by the throat.

Garnett is a counter-puncher, a shadow-boxer.

Living in Kobe's long shadow, and having Kobe responsible for producing in virtually all end-game situations, would free Garnett to play under greatly reduced pressure. Perhaps Garnett's scoring totals would decrease, but his shooting percentage would sky-rocket.

At the other end of the transaction, Odom would be a monster with the majority of Minnesota's offense going through him. He could easily post Garnett-like numbers with the Wolves.



Of course there's the problem of Odom's most recent shoulder surgery. There's obviously some kind of structural weakness in his left shoulder that the latest surgery either will or will not cure. However, with an agreeable prognosis from the surgeons, Odom would present a risk well worth the taking.

Bynum is a potential stud in the middle whose resume is insufficient in only two particulars: Experience. And work ethic. Hopefully, and presumably, Bynum's relocating from the Hollywood Lakers to the Wolves' winter wonderland would get him to take the game and his own considerable abilities much more seriously.

It's easy to project Bynum as eventually becoming an 18-10 man in the middle. A rare commodity.

Despite the pieces fitting so neatly together, it seems unlikely that McHale will ever enter into any deal with the Lakers. That's because there's too much bad blood still congealed in his memory bank from the fierce rivalry that existed between Boston and Los Angeles during his playing career.

The guess is that McHale would much rather do business with Danny Ainge. But with the Celtics' blockbuster trade on draft day, that avenue seems to be closed.

The latest entry into the Garnett sweepstakes is the Dallas Mavericks. The Mavs would probably seek to unload most of their trash — Austin Croshere, Erick Dampier, Devean George and Jason Terry, while including bona-fide players such as Devin Harris or Josh Howard. While the Wolves might try to dump flotsam like Ricky Davis, Troy Hudson, Marko Jaric, Mark Blount and Mark Madsen combined with semi-legitimate talents such as Trenton Hassell and Craig Smith. But it's hard to imagine the Wolves accepting any package that fails to include Dirk Nowitzki.

Trouble is that a Nowitzki-Garnett swap would be a lateral move for both teams since both of these guys are high-scoring stars that fail in the clutch.

Nothing would be accomplished in this unlikely scenario except a change of address for a pair of big-name players.

The Warriors have also been trying to pry Garnett loose. Nearly everybody who's ever played for Nellie swears they've had a good time. That's because Nellie mostly lets his guys play one-on-one or two-on-two ball with few restrictions.

There's no doubt that Garnett might also enjoy running loose in Oakland. But does he really long to play harum-scarum basketball for a team that's perpetually destined to fall at the hands of the first disciplined team they face in the playoffs? If that kind of spectacular, individualistic, yet frivolous game plan appeals to Garnett, then all the less power to him.

In lieu of any other possible deals, the Lakers are the Big Ticket's best possible destination.


----------



## L.A. Guy

So what does this mean? Is he coming?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

L.A Guy said:


> So what does this mean? Is he coming?


Nada. Rosen is a goofball.


----------



## Basel

L.A Guy said:


> So what does this mean? Is he coming?


No, this means that Rosen thinks Los Angeles is the best possible destination for Kevin Garnett.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

L.A Guy said:


> So what does this mean? Is he coming?


Its just some offseason reading material.


----------



## DANNY

well rosen can think and dream about KG's massive **** all he wants

at the end, we all know nobody gives a ****


----------

